# Feeling the love!!!



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay so I know I have only had Cash 5 days but I just have to say I am in love!! I think the feeling is mutual.... and spreading .... Last night I was talking to my DH and got up to go in the kitchen. My husband, Cash and our Lab Jordan all rearranged themselves in unison so they could all still see me!! I haven't felt that loved in a long time..

So I am sure everyone has a story...how/when did you know you were in love? How/when did you know the feeling was mutual?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I fell in love when I saw the first photographs of my boys as little puppies!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When I first saw Beamer (or puppy as his name was..lol) run up to me at the breeders home, i knew he was the one 

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny. I fell in love with Milo the first time I saw his photo online. I knew instantly in that moment that I had to have him. The funniest part of it was I wanted a girl, a sable small puppy, and I got my little tri color, irish pied boy who managed to call out to me from cyberspace.

As for the answer to when did he fall in love with me, it's hard to say. He followed me around from the first day, but he was distant -- probably missing "home." I know it took a few weeks till I felt it, but I'm not sure exactly how long. It all seems so long ago now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

When I first saw him (Oliver) at the breeders!! I just knew he was the one!
With Comet it was a picture of him with one of Oliver's favorite toys in his mouth. They seem to like/love the same things!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I fell in love with Kubrick the moment he came running up to me and showered my face with kisses. I like to think that the feeling was mutual.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I knew I wanted a puppy from my breeder and she was expecting a litter of 1. I didn't care what it was, male or female, or color, I just knew it would be the 1. I met Brady for the first time when he was a few days old. Here is the first picture that the breeder sent me and I was smitten.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess it is an epidemic cause I fell in love with Valentino the first time I saw his sweet little baby face in a pic! It was magic!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We all fell in love with Dusty from the first spunky photos the breeder sent us. She was six months old. When we'd had Dusty about two months, we took her back to her breeder for a visit while we went out of town for a few days. I was worried she would run to her breeder and never look back, but instead she acted like she didn't know her at first, and when we got back she greeted us like her long lost family. That's when we knew she actually loved us back!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, it was definitely when I got the first pictures of Cricket that I fell in love...but now that I actually have her?? I'm more in love than I thought I could be...she is cute and funny, and I couldn't have asked for a better puppy!:kiss:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how sweet!

Well, I was 'in love' with Gucci just from a picture, but she totally melted me on the first day I had her when she fell asleep in my arms on the way home from the airport in the car and she woke up and came to give me face kisses and that was IT.

I was totally smitten with her.

And she didnt' even get to see her crate that night, she got to snuggle with me in the bed. I didn't plan on having a dog in my bed, but that was thrown out the window on day one. She's my snugglebuddy and best friend!

Kara


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I know this is going to sound schmaltzy, but I loved Molly before I even saw her!

I had searched so long, and so hard for our "Molly", and I knew I'd recognize her as soon as I saw her!

As soon as my hub and I saw her just-got-born picture on the Breeder's web-site, we KNEW she was *Molly!*

Long rest-of-the-story, but it was truly meant to be!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji just nestled in my arms when my Dh and I met him the first time. His eyes were so expressive, he just melted our hearts. That was love at first sight for sure.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I knew I was in love with Jillee when she came home and I just could not believe that I finally have my little girl....it took me awhile to get her....a long story. I remember I was laying on the couch with her and I had tears in my eyes as she was just sleeping on my chest so content. I can't wait to hold little Betzie!!!!! Our family will be complete!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that love for me happened when I picked each one out on the website!! Over the weeks the breeder send me updates and pictures and each time I fell more and more in love. But... when they came home, and wanted NOThing MORE than to snuggle in my arms and kiss my face, I think that is when they fell in love!! FAlling for these dogs is just so amazing, it cannot really be described except to say it is like having children, you just dont know you can love something THIS much!!!

There is nothing like it!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm joining the club! I fell in love with my babies from their photos! I loved their faces and their personalities came through in the pics.
When I met them for the first time, they melted in my arms and gave tons of kissies! I can honestly say it was "love at first sight!" I felt sooooo loved! Sooooo loved!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well... I too was in love with Jasper from the minute I saw him on-line. He is in no means a Velcro dog---he is extremely independent--- so it took a while to know he loved me back. We were house and hav sitting my hav-a-niece Lucy... who is a very velcro dog!!! when ever I would go to sit down- lucy would be on my lap before I even sat. Jasper at that point had never on his own sat on a lap. But he did not like it that Lucy was on my lap-- he would sit on the floor in front of the couch and just stare at me. and then the minute Lucy moved he moved in to take her place on my lap (she by the way got so pissed off she peed on the couch-- the dominant little bitch) Mind you, not a cuddle, but a claim-- sitting straight looking straight ahead. To this day he rarely cuddles (although he does some with DH) but he loves his lap time with mamma, when I get home from work, if I go right to the computer to do some e-mail he will paw at me and grunt a little until I move to the couch and then he is right up there on my lap-- 15 -20 minutes and then he's off again. 

Cash on the other hand loved me before I loved him  when cash came home--I had post-pup-dom depression-- I really thought I had bitten off more than I could chew, and he was peeing everywhere, and biting everything and everyone. And I was very protective of Jasper, because Cash stole all his toys all his treats and was biting at him...I thought he was very aggressive, and I was worried about being able to train him ... in other words...Cash was just being a puppy (Jasper was always older than his years) And I thought Cash looked like a little skunk!!! waddling all over the place-- and his coat was so long I couldn't see him pee. So on day two I took a scissors to him...DH was furious. I almost sent him back. But Cash would follow me everywhere-- and if I sat on the floor he would jump into the hole your legs make when you sit indian style... then he would go get Squirell (which at that time was 3 times his size) and come back to lap with his buddy. I can't tell you when it happened, it was slow, but somehow the little monster worked his way into my heart. He is now one of the sweetest, gentlest dogs I have ever met. And (knock on wood) fully house trained.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Great stories guys. My eyes were a little damp after reading them. 
Sharon


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I found Kodi on-line and wasn't smitten right away. He wasn't the color I wanted, but she had two other pups, so we went to "look" (with a pocket full of $$$). When he jumped on my husband's leg to be picked up, I knew he was the one. But I still wasn't in love with him. 

I had a 5 hr drive home and then it started to snow and turned into a blizzard. After 4 hrs in the car (which should have taken 2 hrs)with a crying puppy, we pulled into a hotel and stayed the night. That's when I fell in love. He was the cutest thing and just played and ate and went on the pee pad and peed on the rug. Then he got tired about 8pm and we put him in his Sherpa and he slept till 6am. I was up all night checking him because I didn't think an 11 week old pup could sleep that long.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I fell in love with MeMe right away but she was a bit older puppy, 5 1/2 months, when we got her, so I wasn't sure what she thought of us. A few weeks later she went home to her breeder's for two nights and when I picked her up she was so happy to see me, I knew then that she loved us and she captured my heart forever that day.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I fell in love with Miss Posh the first time I saw her my breeder's Open House in August if 2007. She was about 18 weeks at that time.

Posh was my breeder's puppy, and the second to youngest dog at the gathering, and I couldn't take my eyes off of her. She was a busy body at that time. Playing fetch with my breeder, Char's youngest little boy. I thought she was the best!

I tried to take a picture of her, but had my camera settings all wrong, so it turned out totally blurry. At the time, I didn't know how much I would come to cherish the photo and my lovely girl.

Here is that blurry pic.









I went home, in love with the breed and now totally convinced they were the right dog to bring into our home.

I also felt secure that these were really terrific and knowledgeable breeders. That night I signed up to be on their waiting list (these three breeders work together and hold Open Houses) for a puppy. However, I wasn't in ANY HURRY. The next litter they were expecting was born in late September. I received a letter from Char about the litter, sent in my deposit, but told her I wanted to wait until the October litter was born. She sent me an email confirming this decision, and also asking me if I might be interested in Miss Posh as a co-own arrangement.

I could hardly believe it!!

I brought my family to see Miss Posh again, and we all fell in love with her. My son was pretty sure it'd have to be Posh or nothing!

Unfortunately, we didn't think a co-ownership arrangement would work very well for our family, so...I had to notify the breeder that we couldn't commit to this arrangement. It was one of the most heartbreaking, but honest things I have done.

Meanwhile, the breeder was hesitant about breeding Posh (she's a bit on the small side) and I think she was darn positive Posh would have a good home with our family.

So...obviously, we were able to purchase her as a pet. The day I picked her up at the breeder's house, I was all by myself. My kids and husband were at school or with Grandma. When I walked into the house Posh came right to me, asked to be picked up, and I held her whilst I signed all the paperwork and talked to Char for over two hours. I swear she knew I was her Mama.

Today I was out with her at my mom's coffeehouse, and I was holding her and she looked up into my eyes with a look of absolute admiration. I'm pretty sure the love is mutual. She'll be one year old on May 7th, the one year anniversary of our beloved border collie's death.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, I need to toughen up. Amy your last line brought tears to my eyes. My feeling . . . your border collie made sure you were taken care of till you meet again.

Give Ms. Posh a hug from me.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a great thread! I am so happy for you that you found Cash, he is such a handsome little guy! I love his eyebrows.

Both my boys had really happy 1st meeting stories. When I flew out to San Francisco to meet Kimberly and Lito, she brought Lito into the airport when she came to pick me up with Lito hidden inside a doggy carriage. When she got close to me, she unzipped the top of the buggy, and out popped this adorable head with shiny black hair and eyes, and a little tip of his pink tongue poking out! I was so excited I started getting all emotional and teary eyed. I still smile thinking about that. Actually I'm being a crybaby now because it is such a great memory 

Nico's breeder also came to pick me up at the airport in Columbia, SC. When we got back to her house, she brought me inside and said "here's your new mommy!" and it was just like a movie, Nico sprinted over when I kneeled down and he covered me in kisses. Meeting all three of my boys (DH included :biggrin1 were the three best days of my life, hands down.


----------

